# Soap Central



## CaraBou (May 17, 2017)

We're remodeling our master bathroom.  I am looking for ideas to highlight my soaps, especially in the new shower where I'll see and use them every day.  There are lots of great pics on pinterest, houzz, etc., that I am constantly combing over, but truthfully I've yet to see one that emphasizes soap.  So I am wondering, what would do if this opportunity was upon you?

I'm leaning toward two of these redi niches, each with two 4" tall shelves which would be tiled over and recessed into the wall (quasi-example also included).  I wish they were an inch or two taller but apparently no one was thinking about setting soap vertically instead of horizontally :think:


----------



## Susie (May 17, 2017)

I think in both of those cases the soaps would stay far too wet.  And then you would have melted soap everywhere to clean.  Why not substitute a powder or plastic coated shelf (I am thinking of one of those you can get at Lowe's for closet organization) for one of the shelves?  You may have to custom build the niche to store the soap vertically, but it would be worth it to save your soap.

https://www.lowes.com/pd/Rubbermaid-TightMesh-6-ft-L-x-16-in-D-White-Wire-Shelf/3068029


----------



## BattleGnome (May 17, 2017)

http://www.tileredi.com/redi-niche-quadruple-recessed-shelf-32x20x4-rnqh1620d20du

This one has 6" shelves for your t&s soaps


----------



## CaraBou (May 18, 2017)

Susie said:


> I think in both of those cases the soaps would stay far too wet.



Right Susie, I'd need a soap dish for sure. Plus I'll now have a stand alone hand wand for easy rinsing, which will make me happier than a bee in clover.  I was also thinking about a small protruding corner shelf that drains really well, though I haven't found a design I like yet. I want it all to look classy, because everything will be permanently secured through the tile.  I've thought about custom niches, but our contractor is actually encouraging the pre-fab ones because they're so economical (while still being reliable).  But handmade soap might be worth the extra expense, so thanks for suggesting it.



BattleGnome said:


> http://www.tileredi.com/redi-niche-quadruple-recessed-shelf-32x20x4-rnqh1620d20du
> 
> This one has 6" shelves for your t&s soaps



BattleGnome, I fell for that at first, too!  But the specs reveal that the 6 inches refers to the height from the bottom of the unit to the bottom (i.e., the shelf) of the big nook, not the actual height of any recessed space. I probably didn't explain that well so look at the diagram below.  The smaller space is exactly the same as what I posted above -- 4".

I really appreciate the input and hope to keep receiving ideas, pics, experiences, etc.  I can hardly get passed the permanency of our decisions, so I want to get this right!


----------



## CaraBou (May 18, 2017)

What do you guys think of this?  It's a similar design as the drain we are installing. Would that be too weird?  It's pretty expensive though ($80 for a 12" shelf).  Would probably have to orient the soap perpendicular to the waves for less mess. Also seems like you could get hurt if you hit it lol


----------



## CaraBou (May 18, 2017)

Love the look, but like above, it's flat which would suction the soap down. Would just need a little to slide to remove tho, right?



https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01H4RJW5U/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Susie (May 18, 2017)

CaraBou said:


> Love the look, but like above, it's flat which would suction the soap down. Would just need a little to slide to remove tho, right?
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01H4RJW5U/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20



I like this one most of all.  Won't hold many bars, but they would drain well and it is nice looking.

ETA:  At that price, I would use two at the end of the shower stall away from the water, sort of at chest height.


----------



## BattleGnome (May 18, 2017)

CaraBou said:


> Love the look, but like above, it's flat which would suction the soap down. Would just need a little to slide to remove tho, right?
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01H4RJW5U/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20




If you don't go with the recessed niche, I also like this one. The his/hers idea is great and seems more secure if you bump it, there's no way to accidentally sweep all the shampoo/conditioner/whatever onto your feet.


----------



## dibbles (May 18, 2017)

Lucky you getting a bathroom remodel. Maybe start with figuring out how many soaps in the shower will make you happy and go from there. Then consider what you want to do as far as cleaning. If it were me, I would want something recessed, and using a soap mat/lift wouldn't be a big deal. It seems that stainless might dry with spots which would bother me more. Tile won't show that as much. If that doesn't bother you, I like the same one Susie chose. So what about something like these? I don't even know if that would be an option with a redi niche type of thing, but you could put in as many as you wanted (especially in the corners), and then have a taller one similar to what your original post showed in the wall for shampoo bottles (and more soap). 

Also, has your contractor given you a price for custom v. already made? If it isn't a huge difference, you might be happier in the end.


----------



## CaraBou (May 19, 2017)

dibbles said:


> Maybe start with figuring out how many soaps in the shower will make you happy and go from there.



Exactly!  At one point I had identified a need for 8 soap-sized niches -- three in a vertical row on the back wall, one on either side of the faucet, and three horizontal on the sides.  

Good point on the stainless. I've been getting everything in brushed nickel to reduce spots. This caddy says it's brushed; I might have to get it and test it before deciding to put it up.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (May 20, 2017)

CaraBou said:


> So I am wondering, what would do if this opportunity was upon you?


Personally, if we were redoing the master bath, I like clean lines and wouldn't put a recess shelf in. Just one more thing to clean up, to my mind. Hubby uses a Shower Clean spray after every shower and that reduces upkeep. I'm a tub person. 

I like artisan type soap saver dishes next to the sinks and tub, where they can dry easily between uses and can be changed out when we change decor. 

Not very exciting, I know... just something to think about. :think:


----------



## CaraBou (May 21, 2017)

Cleanliness is key. I hate cleaning showers!  I'm using large format tiles, small grout lines, and brushed nickel hardware to help minimize the hassle. Did I say how happy I'll be to finally have a handshower?  Check out this baby.  Minimalistic maintenance!


----------



## Zany_in_CO (May 21, 2017)

I have hand-shower envy -- :mrgreen: -- I bought one for the downstairs bath -- it never got installed -- it's still gathering dust -- sigh.


----------



## Susie (May 21, 2017)

It takes a pipe wrench, some teflon tape, and about 5 minutes to change the shower head for a hand shower.  I have installed my last 5 or so.  Big hint, do NOT use the pipe wrench to tighten the new connection.  Use hand strength only.  That way, you don't need a hubby to loosen it up the next time.


----------



## CaraBou (May 22, 2017)

I've never liked a handshower as the main shower head and refuse to have one. Don't like the looks and can never get the angle I want. I am psyched I will have one off to the side now! And I really like that sleek design - perfect for singing in the shower


----------



## Susie (May 22, 2017)

My hubby is 6'4", and has a hard time with shower head placement, the hand shower got that shower head up 6 inches, which makes a HUGE difference for him.  I am 5'1", and the versatility of aiming it lower for me helps a lot.  It is also a shower massage, which helps with aches and pains.


----------



## CaraBou (May 23, 2017)

Wow Susie, you roped yourself a tall one!


----------



## earlene (May 26, 2017)

At one of the timeshares we were at recently we had a hand held that was just like that pencil thin one.  It was amazingly powerful.

The shower itself was actually pretty amazing and my tall husband loved it because of the rain-like high up above the head shower head, the mid body sprayers (6 of them at different levels), plus two different hand held shower devices, one at each end of the multiple person sized shower.  It also had a teak seat at one end of the shower convenient for seated showering with the hand-held at the same end.  Plus it was a roll-in shower for use with a shower-chair should that be required.

The only drawback to that bathroom was the wall to ceiling windows that required pulling the curtains down every time you wanted to shower because it overlooked a busy-ish area where people could see inside.

It was really quite luxurious and my husband does love luxury.


----------



## Dahila (May 26, 2017)

I can not imagine not having handshower,  my DH has the same problem as Susie's  
I hate when something drips on my head, 
we did not make a fancy showers due the difficulties to clean.  I love the plastic ones with shelfs,  spraying and washing is nothing


----------



## CaraBou (May 27, 2017)

Ooooh Earlene, that sounds like the perfect spa.  Where were you?

I hope I don't regret not getting body sprays. I ultimately decided against them because even in the hot tub I don't use jet sprays. But I do love hot water on my low back. I didn't do a rainshower either because I prefer water from an angle where I can keep my head out. But how do I really know what I would come to love?  So many choices to make with this project, I wish I had the wisdom of hindsight already.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (May 29, 2017)

CaraBou said:


> I wish I had the wisdom of hindsight already.


Amen, Sistah.


----------



## earlene (May 29, 2017)

CaraBou said:


> Ooooh Earlene, that sounds like the perfect spa.  Where were you?
> 
> I hope I don't regret not getting body sprays. I ultimately decided against them because even in the hot tub I don't use jet sprays. But I do love hot water on my low back. I didn't do a rainshower either because I prefer water from an angle where I can keep my head out. But how do I really know what I would come to love?  So many choices to make with this project, I wish I had the wisdom of hindsight already.



We were in Avon, Colorado.  There is a Wyndham hotel in Chicago with a similar shower design where we stayed a couple of years ago.  Not all Wyndham properties have such deluxe shower set-ups, but it does feel like the height of luxury when we happen upon them.


----------

